# no m'agrada beure de les que ja (hi) han begut altres.



## Twist-ful

Hola;

Es pot dir la frase següent?

Em pots passar una altra copa, per favor? És que no m'agrada beure *de les que* ja (hi) han begut altres.

Com en castellà (no me gusta beber de las que han bebido otros).

O ha de ser alguna cosa com:

Em pots passar una altra copa, per favor? És que no m'agrada beure de *les copes de les que* ja (hi) han begut altres.

Em pots passar una altra copa, per favor? És que no m'agrada beure *d'aquestes de les que* ja (hi) han begut altres.

Gràcies


----------



## Stbn_fcr

No hi veig la necessitat d'utilitzar cap pronom.

Què se suposa que el pronom "hi" substitueix?

Ells? Les copes?

En ambdós casos no cal pas el pronom.


----------



## Twist-ful

I sense el pronom, les tres frases son correctes?

I si utilitzo beure *en* en lloc de beure *de*, canvia alguna cosa o no?

Vull dir: No m'agrada beure en les que ja han begut altres/ en les copes en les que ja han begut altres/ en aquestes en les que ja han begut altres.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Sense el pronom la frase és correctíssima. De fet no et cal el pronom.

Beure *en* les copes que ja han begut els altres... vol dir que beus dins d'una copa i no té cap sentit, és ridícul.

Pots dir:

No m'agrada beure de les copes que ja han begut els altres.
No m'agrada beure de les copes de les quals ja han begut els altres.
No m'agrada beure de les copes de les que ja han begut els altres.


----------



## betulina

Stbn_fcr said:


> Pots dir:
> 
> No m'agrada beure de les copes *que* ja han begut els altres.
> No m'agrada beure de les copes *de les quals* ja han begut els altres.
> No m'agrada beure de les copes *de les que *ja han begut els altres.



Hola,

Segons el que tinc entès, no totes aquestes oracions són correctes, especialment la tercera, que és un calc de l'estructura castellana. A veure si em sé explicar...

El que modifica el substantiu _copes _és una oració de relatiu i requereix que la introdueixi un pronom relatiu. La formulació bàsica i normativa seria la segona frase amb _de les quals_, i també el seu equivalent _de què_ ("No m'agrada beure de les copes de què han begut els altres"). Aquí no hi cal cap pronom perquè cauríem en un pleonasme. 

La tercera, com ja he dit, és incorrecta i gens genuïna en català. En els pronoms relatius catalans no hi apareix l'article seguit de _que_. És una estructura castellana. Tot i que segons en quines zones se sent molt en la llengua oral, en català hi ha una altra manera d'esquivar el formal i segons com encarcarat "qual", encara que cal restringir-la al registre col·loquial oral, i per això he col·locat un  a la primera oració.

En català, el pronom relatiu col·loquial, i m'atreviria a dir que és l'únic, és _que_. El fem anar a tort i a dret, fins i tot en oracions de lloc on caldria utilitzar _on_ ("un lloc que hi ha molta gent"). Aquí, però, necessitem el pronom que posaríem a la relativa amb "qual" però que no l'hi posem per evitar el pleonasme: "No m'agrada beure de les copes *que* ja *n'*han begut els altres". Un altre exemple: "És una persona *que hi* confio molt". Aquí sí que és necessari posar-hi el pronom (que a la frase de les copes seria _en_ perquè és _beure de_); sense, queda coix.

Espero haver-me explicat! Si m'equivoco, corregiu-me, sisplau.


----------



## samarkanda

El pronom sí que és necessari en la frase original que plantejava twist-ful, perquè hi deia "altres" i no "els altres". Hauria de ser:

No m'agrada beure de les copes de les quals ja *n'*han begut *d'*altres.


----------



## Lady80s

Per cert, no es diu per favor, es diu si us plau.


----------



## betulina

samarkanda said:


> No m'agrada beure de les copes de les quals ja *n'*han begut *d'*altres.



Hola, Samarkanda 

Però en aquesta frase no hi ha pleonasme? El pronom _en_ diu el mateix que _de les quals_, diria...


----------



## samarkanda

betulina said:


> Hola, Samarkanda
> 
> Però en aquesta frase no hi ha pleonasme? El pronom _en_ diu el mateix que _de les quals_, diria...


 
Hola, Betulina.

Jo diria que no, en tot cas el pronom en substitueix "persones", no? 
n'han begut d'altres
han begut altres persones

Seria el mateix que:
n'he conegut d'altres
he conegut altres astronautes

No sé si algú més ho veu així...


----------

